# Yellow Perch slam



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Me and Dad headed down to the Patuxent river Saturday and slammed some big yellow perch. Did not expect to catch these yet. All in all we managed about 30 fish. I only kept 7. All were 10 inches to 12 inches. Good fun day with my pops.
















Usually these fish are full of black spot disease but after cleaning them last night I seen no parasites. All were caught on bull minnows.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice catch, If you dont mind me asking were did you get the bull minnows from? Been looking to get some minnows for crappie fishing


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tyrik i got them from anglers in Annapolis Maryland. They sell them by the pint. I beleive they are 6 bucks a pint.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

nice catch,thanks for the report


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks I know were Anglers is located...Tight Lines


StriperSlayerG1 said:


> Tyrik i got them from anglers in Annapolis Maryland. They sell them by the pint. I beleive they are 6 bucks a pint.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice clean river I'll bet, at least it seems to be based on how it looks down at Solomans. Nice report. Cool weather gets the YP going again in the fall I guess?


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

River is actually pretty muddy often but even in the hot months we will stumble across a good number of yellows. They tasted good in some oil and breading!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yum ... hey, what is the source of the mud ... farmland? Based on using map programs that river doesn't really run through any industrial areas, unless runoff from industrial areas finds it's way there anyway? Clean water is often hard to find in any area these days, but some places are cleaner than others!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a lot of farm land between jug bay and Bowie. I think the biggest problem with this river is the mud flats that start around Hills bridge, they extend down river to Jug bay. To find clear or not so muddy water there is to fish up in the small creeks. The main stem of the river at jug bay is always stained.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

It's a big watershed, and includes Columbia, Laurel, Crofton, and Bowie before reaching the tidal limit. There is a lot of suburban development and the legacy of past farming. Fortunately there is a lot of preserved land along the main river corridor or it would be in much worse shape.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Couple of sewage plants have a habit of dumping raw sewage into the river during heavy rain.
Laurel has a couple, and there is one right above Jug Bay.
Who knows how many I missed.


----------

